# Christmas Eve snaps of Lisi & Kitzi



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I posted a few pics on FB but realized not everyone goes there so will post a few here too. :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh they are so cute!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Such little angels. Is Kitzel wearing a bow tie?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

They are precious, Sandi! Lisi looks so darling in her Christmas dress! I hope they are both well and hope you are feeling better, too...I hope ya'll had a good Christmas...:wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Such little angels. Is Kitzel wearing a bow tie?


:thumbsup: Yes, he is Walter! He knew he looked nice too!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

aprilb said:


> They are precious, Sandi! Lisi looks so darling in her Christmas dress! I hope they are both well and hope you are feeling better, too...I hope ya'll had a good Christmas...:wub::wub:


Thanks April. She has gotten a little chunky (no walks) so it was hard to close the velcro. I will have to put an extension on it as it fits otherwise---and she is making some New Year's Resolutions! :HistericalSmiley::innocent:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh how adorable both Kitzel and Lisi are in their holiday finery and thanks so much for sharing Sandi. Hope that you and your Husband had a most enjoyable Christmas in your new home in Austria. It must be a very beautiful site this time of the year.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my so cute!!! I love Liesi's dress! She does look like a little Angel! Kitzel looks adorable as well!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh my so cute!!! I love Liesi's dress! She does look like a little Angel! Kitzel looks adorable as well!


Appearances can be deceiving, but on Christmas Eve she was being pretty good! :HistericalSmiley:
She did take both her's & Kitzel's gift though.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Oh how adorable both Kitzel and Lisi are in their holiday finery and thanks so much for sharing Sandi. Hope that you and your Husband had a most enjoyable Christmas in your new home in Austria. It must be a very beautiful site this time of the year.





Actually it has been very gray & dreary in Vienna, but we went to Salzburg area & part of Germany---that was nice---snowy & gemütlich! I have been burning lots of candles which helps w/the grayness.:thumbsup:


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

They are adorable! All dolled for the occasion!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Gosh Sandi, they look absolutely precious:wub::wub:. I just love Lisi dress. 

I hope all is well after the chicken bones scare.

Wishing you a Happy and Healthy New Year.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

They are both adorable!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Sandi they are adorable:wub: how are you feeling?
I love little Lisi dress sooo pretty, I'm so glad she's ok, she sure gave everyone a scare and gave mommy a few gray hairs
Kitzel is so handsome, :wub:I LOVE YOUR BABIES:wub:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, they look so cute! Leila is gonna have to make some New Year's resolutions too. They should become exercise buddies, lol. I love the dress with the pretty big bow!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

lynda said:


> Gosh Sandi, they look absolutely precious:wub::wub:. I just love Lisi dress.
> 
> I hope all is well after the chicken bones scare.
> 
> Wishing you a Happy and Healthy New Year.


Thank you for the compliments!
We are still watching Lisi---last night she let out a little screech & a moan. I went to the entrance way & she was up in the red chair---I am not sure if was her leg or ?? She had a funny stool on her pad---so it might have been that too. Today her stool was fine so I am thinking the jump up to the foot stool & on to the chair was what made her screech. She has never done it before.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> oh Sandi they are adorable:wub: how are you feeling?
> I love little Lisi dress sooo pretty, I'm so glad she's ok, she sure gave everyone a scare and gave mommy a few gray hairs
> Kitzel is so handsome, :wub:I LOVE YOUR BABIES:wub:


Thank you Paula---I love them too!! Kitzi is so sweet & Lisi is such a rascal---they make a good team!
I am not yet back to normal, so am trying to keep things a bit quiet. We are getting guests again today & I am not even sure how long they will be w/us. They are good friends & easy guests so it should be fun!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwww, Lisi & Kitzi are looking so darling and festive in their outfits, special for the holidays.

Hope Santa spoiled them with lots of extra treats! :thumbsup:


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I love pictures of these two 

Lisi's dress is gorgeous.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The perfect holiday duo. :tender: Perfectly turned out for the event too. :thumbsup: Love your babies Sandi! And yeah....my heart has a special place for you too. :heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> The perfect holiday duo. :tender: Perfectly turned out for the event too. :thumbsup: Love your babies Sandi! And yeah....my heart has a special place for you too. :heart:


Awwwww, thanks friend! :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

They are adorable! And that dress! So pretty and formal!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Beautiful pictures and babies! :wub::wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw, Sandi, your two fluffs are just so precious! I love all the pictures. Cozette and Pippa have such fond memories of our great time in Hilton Head and how much fun playing on the beach was! 

Liesl's dress is gorgeous! She looks like such a dainty princess! (LOL) And Kitzel is such a handsome little guy-- love the bowtie!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Two very adorable fluffs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Aw, Sandi, your two fluffs are just so precious! I love all the pictures. Cozette and Pippa have such fond memories of our great time in Hilton Head and how much fun playing on the beach was!
> 
> Liesl's dress is gorgeous! She looks like such a dainty princess! (LOL) And Kitzel is such a handsome little guy-- love the bowtie!


We still hold those days so dear in our hearts Jackie---w. you, your sis, the babies, the beach! Ahhhhh. Why did our friends sell their house? I have a kitty that I am feeding euros & it will go toward another HH visit---this time we will have to pay! Dwt. says if we save for years maybe we can have 3 days there! :HistericalSmiley:
LOL is right about the dainty princess. . . her fame has preceded her!:smilie_tischkante:


----------

